# Vomiting since starting Losec Mups??



## lgc

Hi, my 32 weeker has severe silent reflux. We are in the trial & error stage with meds/formula. He's been on nutramigen for 4 weeks (doesn't seem to have made much difference except poo's 5 tmes a day rather than 7), he was on Ranitidine but only really took the edge off the pain rather than get rid of it.

We started omeprazole (losec mups) 5 days ago, (and stopped ranitidine) since yesterday he's vomited either immediatley after, or up to2 hours after every feed. He rarely vomits usually. I REALLY wanted the omeprazole to work but worried this is the cause. He is on a very low dose (2mg -as he's still very small: 6lb 4oz at 13 weeks old) although it's impossible to get an accurate dose due to the pellets. Has anyone else had this? Would the suspension be better? Heard this isn't as effective? Should I persevere and hope it settles? We haven't noticed any improvement in his reflux symptoms, in fact he's worse but we expected there to be a settling in period.

He's not been able to tolerate lying down for longer than a few mins for weeks now - meaning carrying 24/7 and staying up in shifts at night - to say we are frazzled and fed up is an understatement. I'd pinned all my hopes on omeprazole and now worried it's just making things worse. i suspect the formula still isn't right as he writhes around/arches back a lot whilst passing LOTS of painful wind, and explosive poo's - Dr's thinking of changing him to neocate/pepti junior....but this means another few weeks just to see if it works. I just want to get to the stage where my baby isn't in pain and I can enjoy being a mummy!

Any ideas/ advice welcome! Thanks xx


----------



## AP

How are you using the pellets? We used to put a tiny bit of boiled water on them til they opened up, then you could use a syringe/spoon it?

I know docs are very reluctant to give out the suspension as it doesnt last as long and is expensive for them x


----------



## lgc

AtomicPink said:


> How are you using the pellets? We used to put a tiny bit of boiled water on them til they opened up, then you could use a syringe/spoon it?
> 
> I know docs are very reluctant to give out the suspension as it doesnt last as long and is expensive for them x

Hey, we have to disolve them in 10mls of water and only give him 2mls due to the dose he is on. It would be much easier if he was on the whole tablet, it's almost impossible to make sure you have a 5th of the pellets - I'm prob over medicating sometimes, and under medicating at others :)


----------



## AP

:hugs: I feel for you, that must be difficult. We were on 10mg-20mg so we didnt need to pick it out so to speak :/

Maybe you should try pushing for the suspension, no harm in asking and explain how difficult it is to administer the correct dose


----------



## AP

I should add it can take up to 14 days for losec to work :(


----------



## lgc

AtomicPink said:


> :hugs: I feel for you, that must be difficult. We were on 10mg-20mg so we didnt need to pick it out so to speak :/
> 
> Maybe you should try pushing for the suspension, no harm in asking and explain how difficult it is to administer the correct dose

Thanks, I think thats what ill end up doing. Vomiting seems to have settled, just constipated now so going to try water between feeds. Thanks for getting in touch x


----------



## Sam182

We ended up demanding the suspension as the mups didnt work for our son and I was at the end of my tether! Alexander also has domperidone which is an anti sickness drug. He is never sick after milk now x


----------



## DHime

Hi ladies. I understand what you are going thru. My son is in ICU for the 3rd time now. He has sever reflux. They put him on the reglan same as you. He had neurological side effects and had to stop the meds. now they are trying a third set of meds. 
Has anyone checked to see if your LO is allergic to milk? They are checking mine now. Apparently i had reflux as a baby also and the worst aggravating thing for it was cows milk. They have put him on a hypoallergenic formula so I hope it will help. Oddly it also has additional calories so he will put on a little weight. He needs it. 11 weeks old now and only 7.5 lbs. Anyway, I hope this helps. It is hard to find anyone else who knows what this is like. Sorry you girls have to know also.


----------

